# DE programme anywhere with no waiting list?



## lauradoll (Aug 25, 2011)

wandering if there is a DE programme anywhere without a waiting list for Afro Caribbeans! Can anyone out there advise me please.
Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have PM´d you.

Ruth


----------

